# Sempervivum



## Eugen (5. Aug. 2011)

Hi,
ich will euch mal kurz meine neuen "Beete" vorstellen.
Schon lange gehe ich mit dem Gedanken schwanger,meinen "Garten" altersgerecht" umzubauen.
Da kam mir die Idee von Daniel mit nem Semper-Beet grad gelegen.
Naja aus einem Beet sind nun mehrere Ecken geworden,die schon immer etwas vernachlässigt wurden.
Dank Daniel und eines Tausches "Seerosen gg. Sempervivum" hatte ich genügend "Ausgangsmaterial.
das Substrat ist ein Mix aus Erde / Sand und zerschlagenen Ziegel.
Abgedeckt wurde das Substrat mit Bruchlava bzw Split aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Hallo Eugen,
die sehen toll aus, Deine Semper-Beete. Besonders gefällt mir Bild Nr. 2. 
Was ich nicht verstehe, sind zum einen die Plastiktüten und zum anderen, warum diese Beete jetzt "altersgerecht" sein sollen.


----------



## Eugen (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, sind zum einen die Plastiktüten und zum anderen, warum diese Beete jetzt "altersgerecht" sein sollen.



Platiktüten 
naja,altersgerecht,da pflegeleicht und alles leicht erreichbar.
Du kennst das "Vorher" ja nicht.


----------



## doh (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Hey Eugen,
ich vermute das Ellen die Glassteine meint, auf Bild 3 sieht es ein wenig nach einer grünen Plastiktüte aus 
Mir gefällt auch das 2Bild am besten, sehr schön angelegt 

____________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Eugen (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Der Hang auf Bild 2 war ja auch das eigentliche Projekt.
Der Rest entstand auf die Schnelle,da noch jede Menge Pflanzen übrig waren 
Meine echten Glassteine mit Plastetüten zu verwechseln.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Wer Brille trägt, ist eindeutig im Vorteil


Nicht hauen , ich entschuldige mich ja schon


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Obwohl ich selber diese Glassteine im Teich habe, dachte ich im ersten Moment auch an Plastiktüten ... , beim genaueren Hinsehen hab ich aber meinen Fehler bemerkt.

Sehr hübsch angelegt der Hang. Ich habe den Hang über meinem Teich, der für die nötige Höhe des Bachlaufs angelegt wurde, auch mit S. bepflanzt und die Pflanzen danken es mir mit hübschen Blüten - ich war total überrascht davon! Ich habe die körbeweise hier im Kaufland für je 1,-- EUR gekauft, das war eine gute Investition!


----------



## pyro (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Ich dachte zuerst auch an Plastiktüten, bei den folgenden Bildern kam ich von selbst drauf das es Steine sind. Sieht schön aus und ist pflegeleicht.

Ich hab am Teich und drum herum auch viele solche Gewächse. Je nach Größe gibts die für 1,49 bis 2,99 Euro hier im Baumarkt. 1 Euro ist schon seeehr günstig.


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*



pyro schrieb:


> 1 Euro ist schon seeehr günstig.



Jaaa!  Deshalb habe ich da auch kräftig zugeschlagen - gibt's jetzt auch gerade wieder !


----------



## Krabbi (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Ich mag diese Semper auch sehr gerne.


----------



## Conny (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Hallo Eugen,

vorallem "altergerecht" 
aber schöne Beete sind das


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Ich sehe das erst jetzt... 

Respekt Eugen, da hast Du ja mächtig was angelegt, ich weiß ja noch wie es vorher ausgesehen hat! Das ist richtig toll geworden! Warte mal ab, wie das ganze schon in einem Jahr aussieht...ein Traum!!
Habe jetzt ein paar neue Semps Arten bekommen, die nächstes Jahr vermehrt werden. Heb dir noch 2- 3 Lücken auf 

Ich muss mir das unbedingt bei Gelegenheit mal live anschauen, auf den Fotos ist das ja schonmal Mega! 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## buddler (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Moin!
die zeit für den garten ist eigendlich schon fast vorbei.deshalb noch mal nachträglich was von diesem jahr.hab mir ein neues 30 meter langes semperbeet angelegt.und.......ich bin schon jetzt wieder am peilen,wo im nächsten jahr noch ganz spezielle semper hinkommen.
wer einmal mit den teilen anfängt,der kann so schnell nicht wieder damit aufhören.ist schon echt ne sucht geworden.


----------



## buddler (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

den rest schön eingesammelt und im gewächshaus verstaut.können zwar frost ab,aber so manches gefäß nicht.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

kennt jemand noch gute händler?hat schon mal jemand hier gekauft?
http://www.sempervivumgarten.de/
scheint ein spezialist auf dem gebiet zu sein.wahnsinnige farbschläge und zu meines erachtens fairen preisen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Moin Jörg,
Respekt!!!  30 m langes, neues Beet, da kriegt man aber ordentlich was an Semps unter.
Vll. können wir ja im nächsten Jahr mal was tauschen, DEINE Auswahl habe ich natürlich nicht


----------



## buddler (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

komm ich gerne noch drauf zurück.
nur mal dran erinnern.
gruß jörg


----------



## PeterBoden (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Hallo,


buddler schrieb:


> kennt jemand noch gute händler?hat schon mal jemand hier gekauft?
> http://www.sempervivumgarten.de/
> scheint ein spezialist auf dem gebiet zu sein.wahnsinnige farbschläge und zu meines erachtens fairen preisen.
> gruß jörg



Vielen Dank für den Link!
Nächstes Frühjahr benötige ich einige Exemplare, das es solche Farben gibt...


----------



## Eugen (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*



buddler schrieb:


> kennt jemand noch gute händler?hat schon mal jemand hier gekauft?
> http://www.sempervivumgarten.de/
> scheint ein spezialist auf dem gebiet zu sein.wahnsinnige farbschläge und zu meines erachtens fairen preisen.
> gruß jörg



jepp,ich hab dort schon bestellt.
Er scheint nicht nur,er IST ein Spezialist.
Und was er mir geschickt hat,waren richtig schöne,große Pflanzen.
Nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## buddler (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

hallo!
das ist ja schön.ich hatte mir schon im letzten jahr vorgenommen mir ein packet für 50 euro zu bestellen.
besonders die roten sorten haben es mir angetan.
ich glaube bei 25 hybriden für diesen preis kann man einfach nicht nein sagen.
blumige grüße
jörg


----------



## PeterBoden (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Ich habe mich in o.g. Link einmal etwas eingelesen.

Ach du liebes bischen :friede
[OT]Es ist wie immer, nur um das Thema halbwegs zu durchforsten muss ich wieder einmal eine Nachtschicht einplanen. (beim Bambus war es genau so, fast hätte ich ein Sonderangebot vom Baumarkt geholt, nach WWW-Studium der lat. Bezeichnung kam dann dies hier: )[/OT]


Aber es sind schon richtig tolle Sorten dabei, ein wenig davon wollte ich an meiner [thread=33275]*Bachlaufsteinmauer*[/thread]



 zumindest am oberen Rand setzen.

Sonne ist ausreichend vorhanden, wie ich gelesen habe ist Schatten eher ungünstig.

Na, um die Bepflanzung etwas zu planen ist ja jetzt genug Zeit bis zum Frühjahr.


----------



## buddler (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

hallo peter!
na das wär doch schon ideales plätzchen für die schönheiten.etwas erde in die ritzen und dann die semper einpflanzen.
das wird ein toller anblick werden.
gruß jörg


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Moin Peter,

egal welches Ritzchen noch frei ist...die Semps sind sehr genügsam und kommen auch gut mit der letzten Ecke im Garten klar.
Einfach mal ausprobieren und dann hier posten wie sich die Anlage entwickelt!


----------



## PeterBoden (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Natürlich kommen dann Fotos, nächstes Jahr.

Das ist zwar etwas OT, aber neben dem Sempervivum sollte ich wohl doch ein paar andere Arten in der Steinchenmauer einsetzen, vielleicht stabilisieren einige Wurzeln diese Mauer zusätzlich. Bisher habe ich mir notiert:

Zwergfingerkraut
Pfingstnelke
Zimbelkraut
Felslöwenmaul
__ Grasnelke
Mauerraute
Hungerblümchen
Igelpolster
u.a.

Wie schon geschrieben, der Winter ist noch lang.


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Jo - genügend Zeit zum Planen!
Ich werde nächstes Jahr auch wieder ein paar Meter Sempshügel anlegen...Platz habe ich noch!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Hallo zusammen,
na dann werd ich mich auch mal outen - hab seit letztem Jahr eine neue Sucht.

Dies ist heuer im April enstanden - da haben natürlich noch einige Platz.


LG Markus


----------



## MarkusP (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Hallo auch von mir,

auch ich beschäftige mich mit der Anlage eines Alpinums, in mehreren Standorten im Grundstück, volle Sonne und sonnig, aber abseitig der Sonne. Hier mal einige Bilder 2, bzw. von diesem Jahr. Weitere Anlagen, etwas größer folgen im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## inge50 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Hallo,

ich hab auch ein paar Hauswurze

       

       

    

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## pyro (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sempervivum*

In diesen Thread gehört meine Natursteinböschung die den Höhenunterschied von Teich zu Bachlaufbecken kaschiert:


----------



## PeterBoden (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sempervivum*



pyro schrieb:


> ...meine Natursteinböschung die den Höhenunterschied von Teich zu Bachlaufbecken kaschiert...



Na da hänge ich mich einmal gleich mit rein, meine Böschung wartet immer noch auf eine Bepflanzung.

Hier ist es ja noch einfach mit der Bepflanzung, alles ist waagerecht.
 

Aber hier an der steilen Wand.
     

Soll ich da ein paar Einzelsteine herausnehmen, ein wenig Erde hineindrücken und die Pflanzen hineinsetzen?


----------



## pyro (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Peter, die Pflanzen brauchen eigendlich fast keine Erde, die wachsen bei mir auf den grossen Steinen bzw. in den Steinspalten.

Was Deinen Höhenunterschied anbelangt, das ist ja mehr Kiescharakter, da sind mir zu kleine Steine dort da würde mir __ Schilf und __ Seggen besser gefallen. In meinen Augen passt da Sempervivum nicht so... aber ist wie gesagt meine Meinung - ich muss nicht Recht haben.


----------



## PeterBoden (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Habt ja recht. Vielleicht grübele ich einfach zu viel, einfach *tun* ist besser.

In den nächsten Wochen (sollte mich meine Dauerentzündung endlich verlassen) muss es was werden, bei sempervivumgarten habe ich mir bereits einige markante Exemplare ausgesucht, die anderen Trockenmauerpflanzen sind auch schon in einer Bestellliste.

Ich melde mich erst wieder nach 'Vollzug'.


----------



## Dobifrauchen (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sempervivum*

 zusammen

Hier gibt es ja sogar ein Sempervivum-Thema, unglaublich 

Da will ich Euch unsere Sammlung ja nicht vorenthalten. Wir haben gut 1000 Sorten, natürlich alle mit Namen, auf unserem Grundstück, und seit letzter Woche hab ich endlich meinen eigenen kleinen Steingarten. Allerdings weniger mit Semps als mit Begleitpflanzen.

Am 16. und 17. Juni 2012 machen wir beim "Offenen Garten" mit. Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen, Privatverkauf von Semps, Zwerghosta (mittlerweile gut 60 Sorten) Jovis und Saxifragen eingeschlossen.


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sempervivum*

...das ist ja ne halbe Gärtnerei 

Ich glaube wir kennen uns vom lesen aus einem anderen Forum 

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Dobifrauchen (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Hallo

Ja, das kann gut sein. Haben ja zum einen unser eigenes www.sempervivum-forum.de, bin aber auch in anderen Foren als "Sempsfrau" unterwegs. 

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Jepp, da bin ich angemeldet, aber wenig Zeit zum posten!
Die Semps sind schon was schönes!


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Diesen thread mal wieder rausgekramt... aus aktuellem Anlass. Wir unterhielten uns anläßlich des TT's über Semper und Saxifraga.

@Andre: Wenn Du Dir die vorigen Bilder anschaust.... es gibt also über 1000 Sorten und nicht wie von mir behauptet NUR 600 

@Gerd: habe gestern mal einige Bilder von unseren Semper & Saxifraga gemacht,
schau sie Dir an... wenn ich Dir nach der Blüte Ableger schicken darf, mache ich das zu gern.


----------



## koile (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Hallo Eva -Maria !

Natürlich darfst Du mir sie  schicken ,habe auch einen schönen Platz .

Die sehen ja Top aus ,freu mich drauf.

Die CD mit den Bildern ist auf dem Weg zu Dir .


----------



## Andre 69 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Hallo Eva -Maria !
Na dann soll´n se mal wachsen bei mir ! 
Ich sag nochmal DANKE !  Wenn sie im "Steinbruch" stehen mach ich Bilda !


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Hallöle Ihr !
So wat Neues !
Die Sempas haben es leider nicht in den "Steinbruch" geschafft ! 
.
.
.
Sie sind allesamt an der Mauer gestrandet !
 
Ach ja und einer von meinen "Alten" hat Elefantismus ! 
 
Oder so ähnlich !


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sempervivum*

hi Andre,
da hoffe ich mal, dass sie alle gut wachsen werden... in der Mauer!
Und der vermeintliche "Elefantismus" ist nix anderes als ein Blühstempel.
Es ist in diesem Jahr extrem mit den Blühstempeln... an einer größeren
Semps in meiner Mauer stehen sage und schreibe 22 Blühstempel!!!!
Leider wird Dir die Rosette, aus der der Blühstempel jetzt wächst, absterben,
das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Ich hoffe, diese Rosette hat schon Kindel gebildet,
damit Du die Semps behälst.
Den Blühstempel einfach so lange stehen lassen, bis Du ihn ganz einfach abzupfen kannst.


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Na das ist schon klar ! Hat doch schon öfter gelüht !  Wollt einfach nur zeigen was die "Kleinen" so können ! Du hast doch aber noch was anderes zwischen den Steinen deiner Mauer ! Was war das  ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Moin Andre,
Du meinst "Saxifraga"?
 

Gestern gemessen, 28 cm


----------



## koile (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Hallo
nachdem ich heute eine größere Menge Sempervivum
von Eva-Maria bekommen habe, der ich auch an dieser 
Stelle noch einmal danke, möchte ich Euch durch ein paar
Bilder von meinem neu angelegten Steingärtchen teilhaben
lassen. 
Ich hoffe, es gefällt Euch so, wie es mir gefällt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Moin Gerd,
klasse schaut's aus... euer Steingartenbeet.
Ich bin sehr erleichtert, dass die Semps endlich angekommen sind.
Wenn's denn mal besonders wichtig ist, dass ein Kurierdienst auf zack ist :evil
Schwamm drüber, die Semps haben ihre Robustheit mal wieder unter Beweis gestellt...
und gut isses!
Wenn ich mal wieder Ableger habe, werde ich gern an euch denken.
Viel Freude mit den Pflanzen.


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Sempervivum*

Moin,

mir gefallen die Kochtöpfe ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## inge50 (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

bei mir blühen auch noch einige Semps.

Haben sich in den letzten 2 Jahren gut vermehrt.

  

  

  

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Juli 2014)

Inge - nicht nur Deine Sempervivum sehen klasse auch, auch die Opuntien im Hintergrund sind die wucht.
Sag bloß nicht dass das noch Stecklinge von mir sind?


----------



## koile (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo, Inge
Auch bei mir blühen die Sempevivum die ich im letzten  Jahr 
von Eva-Maria bekommen habe.


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juli 2014)

... dieses Jahr ist wirklich ein "Semps-Blüh-Jahr".
Eine Pacific Blue Ice hat eine Blüte, die sage und schreibe 50 cm hoch ist momentan....
wo will die denn noch hin??


----------



## inge50 (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

@ Daniel, ja, das ist aus einem Ohr geworden. Hatte dieses Jahr sogar 3 Blüten, aber die haben nicht lange geblüht. Vielleicht war auch der Regen schuld.

@ Gerd, prima, sind schon tolle, blühfreudige Pflanzen.

ja, Eva-Maria die gehen gut in die Höhe.

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------

